
In southern Brazil humans caused forest expansion between 1410 and 900 BP - curtis
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-24429-5
======
gus_massa
"1410 and 900 BP" means "540 and 1050 AD".

I'm not sure about the precision of the years. Why "1410" and not "1400"? Are
those "10" years easy to measure or relevant?

